# Glock Model 27 compact .40 cal



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a Glock compact model 27 .40 caliber, excellent concealed weapons carry. Less than 250 rounds through this gun. Comes with origional box, 5 magazines and new leather holster. Some bluing rub from the holster. $500.00 firm or trade for a 7mm or .270 (prefer stainless). Call or text 801-440-7211


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------

